# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  Igorot spears?

## Mark McMorrow

Gentlemen, 

These were amongst a group of assorted Igorot and Moro arms.  I'm assuming Igorot for these as well, but so far have had no luck identifying a precise match for either.  Any thoughts?

----------


## Mark McMorrow

spear #2...

----------

